# Creating new access for fields from road frontage?



## kit279 (5 January 2010)

Has anyone ever put in new vehicle access from the road to their fields?  I've made an offer on some land which currently has access but the track goes between two houses and I just think it would be a tight squeeze for a lorry.  However, the land also has lots of road frontage and a new access track would be quite easy to put in.

I'm fairly sure I'll need planning permission but does anyone know what sort of requirements they would ask for? Eg. justification, volume of traffic, business vs personal use etc?

Any advice welcome!


----------



## SpottedCat (5 January 2010)

You actually probably won't need planning permission, or in fact have to issue a hedge removal notice if all you are doing is creating a new field access wide enough for machinery. If you are planning on putting in stables etc then what they may insist on is a visibility splay etc - you'll need plans and backup from a decent transport consultant for that I think really. I'd probably do the lot as one planning application rather than two separate ones, unless there are overriding reasons not to. 

I know a reasonable amount about planning, all be it from an environmental point of view, but I've done both the LPA side of the fence and the consultant side of the fence so should be able to help, so feel free to PM me


----------



## Dubsie (5 January 2010)

I would go down the 'safety to other road users' aspect when you apply for planning permission  - sight lines between houses, visibility of other traffic when you turn out, inconvenience for pedestrians from the houses going to eg bus stops, post boxes -  especially if you have to turn slowly to squeeze in., and see where you can place it so that it's going to be more visible to other road users, easier to access etc. As there's already an access, moving it to a 'safer' aka more convenient to you location will be easy to obtain permission


----------



## HappyHooves (5 January 2010)

We needed planning to put in a gate at the end of a track onto the road. It had always been a track but we had enclosed a portion of the field and it was now a proper 'entrance' into the field. We had to advise Highways and, although our country road is almost single track, they said we needed bollards each side of the entrance, hard surface etc etc! We said we would leave it without since it went against the style of others in the road and that seemed OK. But you should notify the council. And you can be sure that you'll have to pay one department or another. Best of luck!


----------



## teddyt (5 January 2010)

Maybe it depends on the area but we could never get away without planning permission for a new entrance. The impact on safety of other road users for a start. You would have to make sure that visibility was good, etc


----------



## YorksG (5 January 2010)

If you are removing any dry stone walling you will need planning permission, and in fact may not get it. It is illegal to remove sections of drystone wall, although you can happily leave it to dall down!


----------



## Maesfen (5 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Maybe it depends on the area but we could never get away without planning permission for a new entrance. The impact on safety of other road users for a start. You would have to make sure that visibility was good, etc 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here.

It might be a good idea to get the house owners on side too as they will be asked for their objections by the planning or highways offices.


----------

